# LPG/GPL available on Lefkada at Vliyho/Nidri



## Mike99

LPG/GPL is now available at the fuel garage at the Southern end of Vliyho Bay run by John Kavadas who is an English/Australian speaker and is good source for local advice.


----------



## peejay

Thanks Mike,

Coords would be good if you've got them...

Pete


----------

